# 410 question



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever deer hunted with and had success with a 410? My son is still too small to shoot a 20ga. Seems like such a small piece of lead but I guess depending on shot placement it could get the job done.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A 410 will get the job done. I know plenty of people who have taken deer with 410's. I would actually like to take a deer with a 410 in the future.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I probably wouldn't shoot anything past 50 yards, but it will do the job. I go almost 300lbs, and I'm sure if someone shot me with one, I'd be done. It'll kill a deer.:!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes it can get the job done but not much room for error. I have the same dilemma with my Son. At 8 a shot gun just hurts too much. This year, if he keeps up the grades, he is going to use my Muzzle Loader. I will just use a lighter round with a lighter bullet. It will surely be then a 410, and I can control how much kick it has.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

As said it will more than do the job, just limit him to 50 yards and closer. All of my brothers hunted the first couple gun seasons with a .410 bolt action. 2 of my borthers killed deer with it. I killed my deer with a bow every year until I was 16, so I didn't gun hunt (1 deer only back in those days) until I could handle a larger gun. 

My old man has a saying that I love - "you can only kill something so dead". In other words a .410 can get the job done same as a 12 gauge (I am not debating the fact of ft. lbs of energy, range, etc. - merely illustrating a saying).


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine has a Mossberg 500 in 410 and its deadly accurate with slugs, as stated I wouldnt stretch my shots but as long as your son can do his part you should be OK, I wonder how much a 410 slug weighs??? I mean people drop deer flat with a 180gr HP out of a 357.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

410 slugs I have shot were 1/4 oz.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If my figures are right that means that a 1/4oz 410 slug breaks down to just better than 109grs, the energy it has to hold though coming from a 410 would be nothing to laugh at, kept within a reasonable distance it should do good work.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> If my figures are right that means that a 1/4oz 410 slug breaks down to just better than 109grs, the energy it has to hold though coming from a 410 would be nothing to laugh at, kept within a reasonable distance it should do good work.


but that energy dissipates quicky as the round goes down range.
the .410 will do the job when shots are within reasonable range.i honestly wouldn't shoot past about 50 yards with most .410's.energy,accuracy,slug design/weight etc all will have an impact on performance.most .410's are full choke which won't normally give tight or consistent groups.brenneke slugs will also generally out perform fosters.
get in some practice with varyious slugs and with proper shot placement at reasonable ranges,you(or your gson in this case)will increase the odds of making a clean kill when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I had the same problem but I have been thinking in advance (My oldest is 6). Here is my solution: It is still a work in progress.




I bought this for $80 or $85. I cut the barrel down, crowned it, plugged it to hold only 2 in the tube, and put rifle sights on it. My first test yielded about a 2" Group at 50yds with brenneke slugs and slightly larger with the remington fosters. I still need to touch up the bluing, cut down the stock to and polish the bolt. I also have not installed the sling mounts yet either. I am trying to get my brother in law to machine a custom scope mount of some sort but that will probably wait until next year. I think I may try this out myself this year. It feel quite a bit like a deer rifle to me.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

very cool gun, casual fisherman.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> very cool gun, casual fisherman


ditto.i like that little piece.in fact,if i were going to use a .410 for deer,i'd do the same mods with barrel and adding sights.chopping the choke out will definitely improve the accuracy.
if someone wanted to stick to .410 and spend the money,i think the win. 9410 slg gun woud make a great little deer gun.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments. I considered the 9410 but ruled it out with the chamber being only 2 1/2". The 3" Brenneke slugs seem to be the best ticket for deer IMHO. I am eager to kill a deer or two with it to build confidence in the 410 before letting the kids use it. I will report how it does.

Casual


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My father-in-law lived in southern Ohio, (McConnelsville) and hunted with a gentleman who only used a .22 rifle to hunt deer with. He was rather successful too. 

He used to say, "if you don't think it will work, then let me shoot you with it. See if it kills you." I figure he was right.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

most foster style 410's weigh 87 grains and flattens like a pancake...most .380 ammo is heavier than that.


i would use a solid slug rather than a foster style if i was forced to use a 410


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That is a sharp looking rig Casual Fisherman...good luck with it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I considered the 9410 but ruled it out with the chamber being only 2 1/2".


understandably.every little bit counts,and i'd forgotten it was only chambered for 2 1/2's.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

My brother bought me a Marlin 410 lever action for Christmas a couple years ago. I never used it but put a 2x7 scope on it and sighted it in at 40 yards. Great little gun to shoot but the drop on them makes anything over 50 yards iffy. 

Last year during the Browns game it was snowing like heck at halftime so I decided to go out in the back yard and walk around for a half hour. I saw a deer at about 40 yards, took one shot and missed, racked the next round out in the snow, chambered my third and last round, took the shot and the deer dropped like a stone ! It was peeking out from around a tree and the only shot I had was a neck shot. That little slug severed the spinal cord completly but did not exit. 

I'm sold on this nice light and accurate gun.


----------

